# Homemade treat recipes?



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm really trying hard to find foods (other than his kibble of course) that Moki will eat.:-? Does anyone have any good homemade treat recipes?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I had a recipe for meatballs I fed my girl Nara. They are made with baby food--cereal, fruit, meat and veggies--all baby foods.

Since there's a bunch of newer people, thought you might want to try this recipe. 
This is completely edible by people, in fact it's based on a recipe for toddler meatballs I used to make for my son for when he was a toddler.

1 jar of baby food "meat" chicken, turkey, beef, ham?

1 -2 Tablespoons of a baby food fruit (I use 2nd food bananas)

1-2 Tablespoons of a baby food single vegetable ( I use squash or sweet potatoes)

1+ cup of baby cereal--I use oatmeal because of the rice/arsenic issue

add-ins:
1-2 teaspoons of golden ground flax meal--for heart health and skin
3-4 capsules of Co-Sequin for cats (after age 2 or 3, for joint health--empty the capsules in the mix)

Mix together, it needs to be about the consistency of cookie dough. Add more ingredients as needed.

Drop on a jelly roll pan that has been sprayed with non-stick spray and then wiped off so it's not too thick. I also put down a sheet of aluminum foil.

This is the hard part--roll into "meatballs" about 1/2 teaspoon each. They have to be hand-rolled to get the air pockets out, otherwise they will be hollow. 

This makes about 100-140 meatballs.

Bake at 350 degrees for about 15-20 minutes. You want them to be "set" not squishy.

Cool completely. Freeze in an appropriate container AND LABEL! 

I keep about 10-12 in a container in the refrigerator and thaw as needed.

To feed, I kind of crush them up into kibble size bites. 

You can experiment with different combinations. 

Hope this helps everyone out. 

MomLady (Donna)


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks I can't wait to try this.


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

I found a recipe for tiny hedige pancakes- you just mash up half a banana and an egg (I used a hand-beater to make sure it wouldn't be lumpy) and cook it like a pancake. My hedgehog wouldn't eat them, but she doesn't eat anything :/
If your hedgie likes bananas, he should eat them!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

You can always try again later. One day they will eat it, one day they won't.

They are spikey toddlers. :lol:


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

lol  That's the perfect way to describe them!


----------

